# Carbon Fiber Vinyl Rear Diffuser?



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am thinking about putting carbon fiber vinyl on my rear diffuser area. What are your thoughts? Do you think it's too much going on or should I just PlastiDip it like I had originally wanted to do?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're doing vinyl just go for it. Don't like it, take it off. I think red looks the best with carbon diffuser. All others just nice.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mick said:


> If you're doing vinyl just go for it. Don't like it, take it off. I think red looks the best with carbon diffuser. All others just nice.


Mine is red and I agree about it looking the best with the carbon


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its all up to you. Personally, I would just Plasti-Dip as I don't like carbon fibre on the body of the car(unless its the whole thing, which can be much), as it looks better as an accent, like on spoilers, hoods, trunks, etc.

Now if you got an actual bolt on diffuser, then I would question you if it wasnt in carbon fibre!!!!


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I am going to plastidip it. If I end up dipping the rims it would look wierd with the carbon fiber


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

skiisme753 said:


> Mine is red and I agree about it looking the best with the carbon


Do you have pics? Thanks


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Do you have pics? Thanks


I haven't done anything yet, just contemplating what to do. I think I'm gonna plasti dip instead.... $6 vs $20 for vinyl


----------

